# What's in HeatherLouWho's traincase?



## HeatherLouWho (May 11, 2009)

My collection has stabilized so I decided to update my traincase posting.  

I have a basket I use to keep my make-up organized on top of my vanity and a little chest of drawers that I stash everything else in.




















FACE~*~*~*~*~*
I swapped my MAC blushes for NARS and otherwise went on a NARS binge.
From left to right:  Taos, Torrid, Oasis, Madly





From bottom to top, left to right:
Amour, Crazed, Desire, Deep Throat, Dolce Vita, and Exhibit A
Gilda, Gina, Luster, Madly, Mata Hari, Outlaw, and Mounia
Nico, Sertao, Silvana, Taj Mahal, Torrid, and Zen
Albatross/Lovejoy, Sin/Casino, and Orgasm/Laguna





Mineralized Products (and my Stila Bronzer):
Refined, So Ceylon, Redhead, Earth to Earth and Stila Bronzer in Shade 02





Foundations and Powders:





LIPS~*~*~*~*~*~*
I melted several of my lipsticks into a Coastal Scents palette.  Top Row: Chic, Plum Dandy, Diva, VGVI. Bottom Row: Empty, Angel, Freckletone, Too Faced Totally Nude.






Here are the ones I have not melted down:
NARS: Beautiful Liar, Barbarella, Promiscuous, and Belle du Jour





MAC: Fresh Moroccan, Velvet Teddy, VGI, VGV,  Lavender Whip, Dare You, Ravishing, Modesty, and Speak Louder






Lipgloss:  Stila Lipglaze in Spiced Rum, Stila Lipglaze in Ulta-mate Pink, Champagne Ice, Dolce Vita, VGVI, VGVI SE, 1N, Gold Rebel, Queen Bee, and Goldyrocks






And lip-pencils: 





Eyes*~*~*~*~*~
The PaintPot (and cream liner) Parade! Perky, Rubenseque, Artifact, Girl Talk, Delft, Soft Ochre, Moss Scape, Smashbox CreamLiner/Brow Palette, and Stila SmudgePot in Black





Paints:





Pigment Samples:  I am not even going to try to name all of these.





Pencil Liners:





Shadows and Pressed Pigments~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

Brown, Tans, and Taupes
Go!, Woodwinked, Patina, Kid, Era, Seedling, Quarry
Bronze, Saddle, Texture, Saddle, Brown Script, Corduroy, Espresso
Moth Brown, Satin Taupe, Mystery, Embark, Twinks, TF Purple Brown (from Naughty Neutrals Pallette), and Gold Stroke Pigment, NYX (?), NYX (?), Chocolate Brown Pigment, and Sable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pinks
French Cuff, Expensive Pink, Apricot Pink Pigment, Paradisco, Dear Cupcake
Pink Bronze, Empty, Emtpty, Girliem and Da Bling
Empty Row





Oranges, Coppers
Samoa Silk, Bamboo, Evening Aura, Motif, Empty
Melon Pigment, Rule, Fab & Flashy, Off the Radar Pigment, Megarich Pigment
Coppering, Amber Lights, Half Baked, Gold Mode, Empty





Yellows and Highlights:
Golden Lemon. Chrome Yellow, Gorgeous Gold, Goldmine, Empty
Gold Dusk Pigment, Dreammaker, Naked, Ricepaper, Blonde’s Gold
Provence, Brule, Shroom, Femme Fi, and Retrospeck





Green
Aquavert, Shimmermoss, Bottle Green, Forest Green Pigment, Club
Swimming, Velvet Moss, Humid, Juxt, Golden Olive Pigment
Henna, Flourishing, Smashbox (?), Teal   





Blues, Greys, and Silvers
Naval Blue, Deep Shade, Deep Truth, Freshwater, Mutiny Pigment
Plumage, Blue Steel Pigment, Empty Tilt, UD Shattered
Empty Row





Violets
Helium Pigment, Of Summer, Swish, Red Violet Pigment, Empty
Pinked Mauve Pigment, Stars n’ Rockets, Crème de Violet, Plum Dressing, Hepcat
Digit, TF Violet Vengeance Sugar Shadow, Parfait Amour, Empty, Empty





Plums and Burgundies
Beauty Marked, Sketch, Lilac Touch, Trax, Circa Plum Pigment
Empty, Empty, Empty, Empty, Shale
Cranberry, Falling Star, Maroon, Heritage Rouge, and Sunpepper





Silvers, Greys, and Whites
Vex, Apres Ski, Empty, Empty, Empty
Silverhorn, UD Strip, Softwash Grey Pigment, Alum, Print
White Frost, Vanilla





Quads:
Tempting, Spiced Chocolate, 4 Beau, Rose is a Rose, Lucky Tom, and Too Dolly





Too Faced Eyeshadow
Tropical Tease Palette, Liquify Eyeshadow Palette, Temper Temper, and Socialite





Mineralized Eyeshadow
Clockwise from Top:  Earthly Riches, Family Silver, Odd Couple, Engaging, Pink Split, Two to Glow, Mi Lady, and Play of Plums





AND I almost forgot my MAC shadows that are waiting to be depotted!
Top Row: Nile, Post Haste, Cool Heat, Pollinator, Hush
Bottom:Eyepopping, Bright Future, Top Hat, Indian Ink, Jest





NARS Palettes
9947, Best, Modern Love, and Emotional Rescue Palettes





NARS Duos
Blade Runner and Balthazar


----------



## TISH1124 (May 11, 2009)

You have a nice collection


----------



## MACLovin (May 11, 2009)

Nice collection! i wanna make a palette like that with the melted down lipsticks.. very cool


----------



## AliVix1 (May 11, 2009)

great collection!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 11, 2009)

Awesome collection! Thank you for sharing pics... it makes me feel better about buying more to add to my collection =)


----------



## Choupinette28 (May 11, 2009)

Great collection!!!!


----------



## lushious_lips (May 11, 2009)

Great collection.


----------



## Lizzie (May 11, 2009)

Great collection!  I'm loving your eye shadows.


----------



## onepinkdiamond (May 11, 2009)

Wow, awesome collection! I've never heard of melting down lipsticks for the sake of a blusher... But if my mom could paint her cheeks with lipstick (old school trick) I guess you could just melt the whole thing down! How do they hold up to Blushcremes, in your opinion?


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (May 11, 2009)

I love you collection. Can i marry it?  haha


----------



## HeatherLouWho (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *onepinkdiamond* 

 
_Wow, awesome collection! I've never heard of melting down lipsticks for the sake of a blusher... But if my mom could paint her cheeks with lipstick (old school trick) I guess you could just melt the whole thing down! How do they hold up to Blushcremes, in your opinion?_

 
I still use them as lipstick, it's just I always use a brush to put them on and I am a sucker for organization so I melted them into blush pans so I could see everything all together.  I should try them as blush sometime though
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for looking.


----------



## hawaii02 (May 11, 2009)

Wonderful collection!


----------



## gitts (May 11, 2009)

I love your collection.  I see you have the same perfume that I do.


----------



## Tahti (May 12, 2009)

Nice collection, like your palettes!


----------



## nunu (May 12, 2009)

I love your collection!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (May 20, 2009)

really nice collection


----------



## HeatherLouWho (Jul 18, 2009)

Updated collection.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 18, 2009)

very nice collection!!


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 18, 2009)

Your collection is super sexy.  I'm looking up NARS palettes at the moment as I've just realised what good value for money they are!


----------



## Rene (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice Collection


----------



## juicy415 (Jul 21, 2009)

fabulous collection!


----------



## MacOnMe (Jul 22, 2009)

very very nice!!   love the variety!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 22, 2009)

love your collection


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jul 22, 2009)

drooling over your nars....


----------



## laceface (Jul 23, 2009)

Very nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm impressed. Great selection.


----------

